# Too many maintenance vans and a twisted sense of humor...



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

...recipe for the most wrong slotcar ever! BWAAAHAHAHAAAA!!!!

A filthy, beat up refrigerator white windowless van, a hastily scribbled cardboard sign, and a sketchy looking dirtbag....what could POSSIBLY go wrong?



C'mon, don't be such a wuss. This guy seems totally legit!



Nothing unusual here....nothing at all.



Inspired by one of those 'demotivator' pictures on facebook and a lack of human decency, this is something Ive had in mind for a couple months. A hasty primer and paintjob and I crudded this this thing up good for the right effect. A fine sharpie on brown paper gives the look of a krylon'ed cardboard sign on each side (note I split the one for the swingout doors). Some mismatched wheels and probably one of the crappiest worst running HP2 chassis round out the package. In my big ole bag-O-Horrorclix I had this creepy looking 'carnie'...he fits the bill perfect!

Hopefully youre laughing...and a bit creeped out!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Hahahahaha, cool!! No sorry, not cool!! I mean? Nevermind! Is that a bloody hand print on the back door?? Hehehehe Thanks for the giggle!!


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

It puts the lotion on the skin!

No lie when I was a kid, there was a guy that lived with his mother that had a windowless van. He lived next to my best friend. We always called his van "The Child Molester Van". That guy was creepy too. He just looked the part.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

You are a sick, sick man. :tongue: love it. 

Dave


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

That is totally awesome in a sick demented way. lol


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

That is just wrong! :thumbsup:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

what kind of wierdos have I been associating with on here?!?!?! hahaha!


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

......


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

41-willys said:


> That is just wrong! :thumbsup:


+ 1 way too weird. Excellent job. :hat:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG!! Too funny in a sick twisted kinda way.. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:This makes me think of one sick, demented comedian song writer Jon Lajoie. I won't post links, but I recommend searching his stuff out on Youtube. "Rapist Glasses" and "Pedophile Beards" fits this to a "T"!!!! :tongue:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

So let me see here. The Ebay craziness thread got doinked because a commercial seller was so emotionally wounded over supposed bashing...

...but emulating gruesome perverted death AND making light of it is perfectly OK. It would appear that my teddy bears gumdrops and rainbows have been soiled today; and Im deeply wounded.

I get it Grunge, what I dont get is the arbitrarily enforced double standard to which your build sheds light on.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Hahahaha - sweet build!

I hope Ed sees this one!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

1976Cordoba said:


> Hahahaha - sweet build!
> 
> I hope Ed sees this one!


Yeah! I am waiting for bobzilla and ed to reply !

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Just when you thought it was safe to go out at night...*



WesJY said:


> Yeah! I am waiting for bobzilla and ed to reply !
> 
> Wes


grungerockjeepe,

 :devil:  :devil: .....:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Oh man this is Kick Buttttttt!! What could possibly go wrong...Buhahahahahahahahahaha 

Ed was responsible for getting my interest to Hobby Talk with his Sweet black Kid Killer ambulance.

People write Horror Movies, Build Haunted Houses...a Scarry Slot car just makes sense too. 

This "FREE CANDY" van has just the right touch of Ka-Zing to make it another Hobby Talk Creepy Classic!!

Bob...I'm moved & motivated by this Awesum build grungerockjeepe...zilla

P.S. Hope to see more stuff like this as Halloween is on its way!!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

SCM--yup Ive heard plenty of John LaJoie's stuff...that guy is a riot!

Bill--Yeah I know there's some panties in a wad over that whole ebay thing...and yes this build is twisted beyond belief. Does that whole double standard make any sense? Nope.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

wasn't there a polar bear with Clix figures thread removed once?
not advocating removing any threads, simply reflecting.
I too see the humor and at the same time the sadness of this particular build.
I applaud the creativity to try to make light of a serious situation and the intestinal fortitude to place it on the web knowing the reaction it could cause.
I hope this doesn't disappear but is recognized for the editorial example it represents.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh I knew this might ruffle some feathers of 'sensitive' types...but at the same time, its just a model car poking fun at all the creepers we know are out there. Don't take it seriously....just laugh.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Does anybody remember 'the Meat Wagon' from Saturday Night Live? I know that is not the exact name of the set & I cannot find the video.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I just saw it and wow, nice dirty look to the van. the cardboard sign looks perfect, and that Carny was my least favorite of all the Horrorclix, but he's perfect for the build. Disgustingly excellent. I really need to kick it in gear and get some customs done.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

That's wrong


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Live from New York it's SATURDAY NIGHT LIVE!!!*



FOSTBITTEN said:


> Does anybody remember 'the Meat Wagon' from Saturday Night Live? I know that is not the exact name of the set & I cannot find the video.


Oooooooooooh Man do I ever!! As a young lad into slot cars & SNL (Oooooooooooooooooh Nooooooooooooo) this was one of my all time favorite skits.

I searched for the Video on the TUBE but, could not find it...Argh.

I did find this picture below. :hat:



It's been since my childhood seeing the original SNL show of this slot car skit that I've seen this Meat Wagon slot car back in 1977.

Bob...Oh I bet someone can MAKE a Resin of this BAD BOY...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I was only 6 yrs old back in 1977 i am sure that my parents wouldnt let me watch it!!! LOLOLOL!!

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Gotta make me a Meat Wagon...*



WesJY said:


> I was only 6 yrs old back in 1977 i am sure that my parents wouldnt let me watch it!!! LOLOLOL!!
> 
> Wes


I was 13 years old...Ginger just paid $1.99 at Amazon for the video and watched it twice with me. OMG.....that was better than I remembered.

The "Meat Wagon" is a Matchbox. I just searched Pay Bay to find a decent one for $5.99 Buy it Now with free shipping. 

The Car that crashes and burns is a Matchbox that has opening doors so, they just made the door come all the way off with a crow bar & cutting torch set...hahahahahaha

Oh Noooooo the car that crashed into the burning car is #43 Richard Petty by Tyco.

This is Way better than a Scooby Doo van...Burn, baby burn....Yeah!! :woohoo:

Hilltop knows so many Diecasters that someone from the HT die cast section has already tied one of these Ambulances to a rock and thrown it into his Casting rooms window for him to put into a mold box.

Don't worry there is no glass to clean up as the hole in the window has been there for several years now. Randy is living the Casters Dream. Cast On Hilltop!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I bet Doba built this Original metal Meat Wagon. 

It seems to me that now U-Tubular used us to find the videos that people most want to see.
Now you can't find them for Free as much anymore. You gotta buy, buy, buy :drunk:

Bob...waiting by the mailbox now...zilla


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'll have to look for it, I have the first 5 season of SNL on DVD. A very important part of my formative years! That and SCTV, back when it was syndicated, before it went to NBC.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

videojimmy said:


> I'll have to look for it, I have the first 5 season of SNL on DVD. A very important part of my formative years! That and SCTV, back when it was syndicated, before it went to NBC.


you mean SCTV, w/ it was still Canadian produced in Toronto... (CBC ???) :thumbsup:

Bubba 123:wave:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

bobhch said:


> Oooooooooooh Man do I ever!! As a young lad into slot cars & SNL (Oooooooooooooooooh Nooooooooooooo) this was one of my all time favorite skits.
> 
> I searched for the Video on the TUBE but, could not find it...Argh.
> 
> ...


grungerockjeepe & FOSTBITTEN thanks for getting me involved in Bad Boy vans. LOL

This just showed up in the mail yesterday. 



I am busy with a bunch of VW Vans right now but, this will be on my to do list down the road a bit.

Bob...Future "MEAT WAGON"maker...zilla


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice! Should be interesting for sure!


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Can you imagine the grin on the model maker's face when somebody from SNL came by to ask him do something with "Meatwagon" on the side? BTW dude you get to make a car crash & burn too! I would have done it for free!!!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

MY__OOO_MY........you know I hafta have me some of those badboys. Are the side windows going to be cast as windows or solid?? Either way, it'll work, lol.....Ideas already.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

sethndaddy said:


> MY__OOO_MY........you know I hafta have me some of those badboys. Are the side windows going to be cast as windows or solid?? Either way, it'll work, lol.....Ideas already.






I hadn't thought much about this yet Ed because, it's just not going to be casted up by me for a while yet. 

If anyone else wants to cast this up that would be fine with me. I will still end up doing it myself too. Eventually...

Was thinking if the large rear blue side windows were casted into the body that would make it so that there would be less flashing to trim.

Not sure about the front window...it could be casted in clear glass form. 
I have some new clear casting resin I want to try out for this.

Bob...have lots to do before this gets started...zilla


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I made a 2nd one to list on the 'Bay shortly....maybe someone is twisted enough to actually buy this thing! I didn't really do anything different except I had to give this funky pistachio paint that I got on clearance a try. I had 2 of the creepy lolliop guys so Im including that one with the van, the clown stays with my old one:


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

At a 4H haunted house I punched a creepy clown in the face. I am not bragging but it happened.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

^ That's badass!


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

grungerockjeepe said:


> ^ That's badass!


More like akward because he is still into the local 4H & my wife works closely with the 4H through her job at the County's Extension Office. I can always tell he thinks he knows me but, he cannot quite figure out the where & why he knows me.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Grunge, post up when you list it, I'll bid.:thumbsup:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Its up as of yesterday:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/15113824011...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_394wt_1396

And I have lots of other cars too, so check em out!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

FOSTBITTEN said:


> More like akward because he is still into the local 4H & my wife works closely with the 4H through her job at the County's Extension Office. I can always tell he thinks he knows me but, he cannot quite figure out the where & why he knows me.


that's funny. i did same thing at the haunted house 20 yrs ago. LOL.. 

Wes


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I was on the other side of the curtain, and we were pretty clear when walking people to the door. No one will touch you, unless you touch them. Luckily we never had problems. A few people dropped over for other reasons,lol. My aunt peed her pants too.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

WesJY said:


> that's funny. i did same thing at the haunted house 20 yrs ago. LOL..
> 
> Wes


Oh yeah this was over 20 years ago.

Seth This poor guy never touched me he just jumped out from an alcove & he had what looked like a machete. And I just punched him when he grabbed his nose I ran past him. Grabbed my girlfriend & hightailed it outta there before I got in trouble.

I guess I broke into fight & flight mode!!

Plus I never have told my wife about it. Because she has no poker face & she would break down & tell him.


----------

